# My fish keep dying, please help



## kamela (Oct 11, 2011)

I recently set up a new 10 gal tank with a filtration system and a heater set to 75-80 and added a beta I've had for a year now, three black Neon tetras, and two fancy tailed guppies. I also bought some "miscellaneous" aquatic plants from petco (the names of the plants were not specified. It looks like I picked three different species of plants). Since I've started the tank, all but the black neons have suddenly died one day after another. The fish did not seem sickly before they died and ate the day before I found them belly up the next morning. I brought a water sample to petco and everything tested out fine. It's been two weeks since I've set the tank up and the tetras are still lively and seemingly healthy so I thought maybe the others dying were just a coincidence so I tried buying another beta. It died two days later. What is going on with my tank? I can't think of anything being wrong aside from maybe the plants and whatever it is, the tetras seem immune. Please help 

EDIT: also when I bought the plants, they were in tanks with filtration connected to the other tanks with fish in them Who all seemed fine


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

There are two issues. Everyone will tell you to check the cycle, or read up on it, and that's wise advice. There is no way a tank two weeks old can support more than one or two fish.
It needs to have its filtration come alive, and be able to handle the fish wastes. Look around the forum, and check the 'cycle'.

However, I would also wager that you got sick fish, just as a double whammy. The store should not have sold you that many fish for an uncycled tank, and you should not have bought as many. You are now into the learning curve, and need to take a few minutes and check out background info you should have been warned about.
The first couple of weeks are the most difficult part of setting up a tank, and you need info to move forward. I would read up here, keep asking questions, and pick up an introductory aquarium book.


----------



## Brendalynn23 (May 1, 2012)

*w2Welcome to the learning curve, it is a frustrating place to be, but thanks to this bunch of very knowledgeable folk here you'll be up to speed in no time.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Most pet stores test water using test strips, which are notoriously inaccurate, and can lead to a condition where water they say is "fine" is not really fine. Also, in a 2 week old tank, the concentrations of ammonia and nitrite can swing rapidly on a daily basis, especially when fish die and are removed and/or restocked.

As stated, read up on "The Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle", possibly look into buying one of your own test kits, and don't add any more fish until the tank stabilizes. Right now it's in a state of flux, and adding any more fish is a good way to kill them.

Here's some useful links I relied on when I first learned about the cycle:
The Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fish-poop-you-primer-8310.html

Also, for your plants:
Basics to starting a Planted Tank - The Planted Tank


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How many water changes have you done since the first death?


----------



## Brendalynn23 (May 1, 2012)

Try using this NutraFin Cycle Biological Aquarium Supplement. It actually cycles the tank in a few days and has been a huge life saver in my new tank. Wish I had it 3 weeks ago when I was first looking for answers.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

sounds like a uncycled tank, a good test kit is a must for every hobbiest API Master Freshwater Test Kit is what I recommend. Research cycling, waterchanges, adding fish using drip acclimation. most of all be patient when the tank is ready then add fish otherwise your just killing them


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Brendalynn23 said:


> Try using this NutraFin Cycle Biological Aquarium Supplement. It actually cycles the tank in a few days and has been a huge life saver in my new tank. Wish I had it 3 weeks ago when I was first looking for answers.


Sorry, but nothing can do what you say this product does. Although there may be some evidence it may speed the cycle up, albeit hit or miss, it will not cycle the tank.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Sorry, but nothing can do what you say this product does. Although there may be some evidence it may speed the cycle up, albeit hit or miss, it will not cycle the tank.


That was much more diplomatic than previous statements *whip*


----------

